# Kempo and wrist weights



## RevDogo (Dec 23, 2010)

In my KaliKuntaw practice I use wrist weights during hubud and sumbrada...etc
I was wondering if anyone here uses wrist weights while doing kata or practicing strikes or self defense combinations.
If so...
How often?how heavy? And for how long a training period?




Angel


----------



## LawDog (Dec 24, 2010)

I started using wrist and ankle weights back around 1975 - 76 and to this day I still do.
*Wrist - 1 or 2 lbs,
*Ankles - 3 or 4 lbs.
I personnally and my students do not have any joint issues because of the motion weight training. This training is no different from going down to the gym and using weights or a weight machine.
Most do develope joint problems when they use weights in motion because they do not train with them properly. First one should start with very light weights and go slow. After awhile the weight and speed can be increased. Students, especially the men, will show off and push it from the beginning rhus ending with a joint issue.
People who do traditional weapons training use weights while training, the weapon itself weights a few pounds.


----------



## RevDogo (Dec 24, 2010)

Thank you for your response. I have started with .6 pound wrist weights and have moved up to 2 pound wrist weights. I believe they are too heavy for boxing but pretty good for kata and or circular movements with speed. I have found that linear movements (..ie reverse punch, or any snapping movements) are hard on the joints with weights. 
I don't use ankle weights because of  laxity in my knee joints but I may start out light for my foot work drills or hubud.


----------



## KenpoDave (Jan 2, 2011)

I have weighted gloves (look like weight lifthing gloves) that I got from Title Boxing.  They weigh one pound each.  No joint issues.  I use them techniques, kata, and some bag work.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 3, 2011)

RevDogo said:


> Thank you for your response. I have started with .6 pound wrist weights and have moved up to 2 pound wrist weights. I believe they are too heavy for boxing but pretty good for kata and or circular movements with speed. I have found that linear movements (..ie reverse punch, or any snapping movements) are hard on the joints with weights.
> I don't use ankle weights because of  laxity in my knee joints but I may start out light for my foot work drills or hubud.


Don't move fast with weights. It wont help you to be faster. If you find that your joints are stressed during certain exercises, stop doing them.
Sean


----------



## RevDogo (Jan 3, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> Don't move fast with weights. It wont help you to be faster. If you find that your joints are stressed during certain exercises, stop doing them.
> Sean



I respectfully disagree.
Practicing kempo and kali with wrist weights has improved my speed.
I do agree that anything that causes pain in joints is to be avoided.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 3, 2011)

RevDogo said:


> I respectfully disagree.
> Practicing kempo and kali with wrist weights has improved my speed.
> I do agree that anything that causes pain in joints is to be avoided.


Fast twitch muscles are better train using a stick. The stick will teach you to be faster. The weights are just building muscle.
Sean


----------



## RevDogo (Jan 3, 2011)

I do train with sticks both with weights and without.
Very light weights but weights none the less.
i think it helps with stamina and my accuracy.
I train very specific striking zones in my combination
strikes.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Jan 4, 2011)

I use ten pound dumb-bells, but only slowly.


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 4, 2011)

Traditionally, old kung fu masters trained with metal rings on their forearms to both condition the forearms (rings bounced and rubbed the forearm) but also strengthen the arms etc.  The old okinawans built iron sandals that they wore on their feet when training to build leg strength.  Ankle/wrist weights are just a more modern and convienant way to use these old training methods.

Joint injuries come in when you punch to fast with a weight that is too heavy and your body is trying to stop that sudden momentum.  The weight should be controlled at all times in the movement, so if you are going faster you should use a lighter weight that you can control when throwing a punch.

Like anything else concerning exercise etc.  Going overboard or improperly will cause problems.


----------



## Carol (Jan 4, 2011)

I have 3 pound weights, which can be expanded to 7 pounds.  I tend to float between 3 and 5 pounds.
http://store.ironwearfitness.com/hwio7.html

Its too heavy for boxing, at least for me, but excellent for a lot of other types of practice and drills.


----------



## James Kovacich (Jan 5, 2011)

I have chest, ankle and "hand' weights. The hand weights fit the back of the hand and are 3 differant styles, 1,2 &3 lbs. The ankle weights adjust from 1-5 lbs and the weighted chest vest adjust from from 1-40 lbs but balancing the front and back of vest must be taken into considereration (Being creative, the individual 1-5 lb ankle weights can help with balancing). They "all" serve a differant purpose and none are ever used for any dynamic movements with the exception of slow movements. 

For those who haven't tried them. The chest weights will punish you while stance training along with the obvious uses. The 1 lb works well with both empty hand and stick techniques with little worry for injury. Stepping into the 2 & especially the 3 lb'ers requires more caution but used creatively but also correctly can enhance your training depending on your needs.


----------



## KenpoDave (Jan 7, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> Fast twitch muscles are better train using a stick. The stick will teach you to be faster. The weights are just building muscle.
> Sean


 
Stronger muscle moves weight faster.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 7, 2011)

KenpoDave said:


> Stronger muscle moves weight faster.


Knock yourself out then... 
Sean


----------

